# My Linen Stitch Placemats



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a pdf of the stripe patterns that I did for a set of four placemats for my kitchen. I also have a Mac word document [Pages format] available - PM me if you would like that. I hope you like them and that my pattern is clear = please let me know if revisions are needed. It turns out it's very easy to make a pdf of a document that you wrote! :-D


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful placemats! I love the colors you picked


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice and thanks for nice instructions.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice mats and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful! I am going to make a set for my daughter in law......


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Question - in reading your pattern where does the repeat begin? Is it the second stitch? 
Example: Row 1: K1, **K1, slip 1 with yarn in front**, repeat across ending with K2
or is it **K1, K1, slip 1 with yarn in front **, repeat across ending with K2

This is what your pattern has written: 
A variation that I used, eliminates slip stitches at ends of rows.
Cast on an odd number of stitches
Row 1: K1, K1, slip 1 with yarn in front*, repeat* across row ending K2
Row 2 P1, slip 1 with yarn in back*, repeat* across row, ending P1

Thanks and sorry for being so dense!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

ljsb3 said:


> Question - in reading your pattern where does the repeat begin? Is it the second stitch?
> Example: Row 1: K1, **K1, slip 1 with yarn in front**, repeat across ending with K2
> or is it **K1, K1, slip 1 with yarn in front **, repeat across ending with K2
> 
> ...


No you're not being dense , I left out the *  It should read K1, *K1... that extra K1 is the odd stitch and will give you the K2 at the end rather than slipping one, and the extra P1 on the back side. I will correct my patterns! I can see why you need proofreaders! I have only my DH and son here - no help there with knitting stuff!

Thanks for catching my error.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I corrected the document and made a new pdf. Here is the emended copy. So sorry for my omission.  Marty


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Really nice thank you for sharing, perfect for my step daghter this Christmas and SIL


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

martyr said:


> I corrected the document and made a new pdf. Here is the emended copy. So sorry for my omission.  Marty


THANK YOU so much for explaining! I can't tell you how often I have ripped because I wasn't sure what I was really supposed to repeat (mostly my error since I seem to have a problem reading patterns correctly!) I am hoping to try this at some point in time since it IS something I can do!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. These are cute and I have the yarn in my stash.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice placemats. Thank you for taking the time to share the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I like them! I downloaded the pattern and now I just have to buy enough cotton for 6 placements. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a question. Do you slip your stitches as to knit or as to purl? On both sides?
Also, what size of balls do I buy?

June


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful placemats!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

martyr said:


> I corrected the document and made a new pdf. Here is the emended copy. So sorry for my omission.  Marty


Thank you for a great pattern for a terrific project


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. They are lovely~


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Nice mats.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I have a question. Do you slip your stitches as to knit or as to purl? On both sides?
> Also, what size of balls do I buy?
> 
> June


You slip with the yarn in front or back as the pattern directs, because that is part of the stitch pattern to have a bar over the base of some stitches. As far as how I insert my needle into the stitch to be slipped I always slip as if to purl because then the stitch is not twisted. However this is a an interesting question. I would suggest to you any readers that if you want to see what difference this might make - especially on the side you are choosing for "public/right", that you check it out in a swatch!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, your placemats are lovely.

Rhonda


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovely job and lovely placemats.... thanks for sharing the pattern...


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice, thank you for the pattern


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. Your mats are beautiful and I like your color choice. Will be making these soon. Could be a nice Christmas gift!!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern. They are beautiful!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely placemats.....and thank you for sharing your pattern...


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

If I didn't know better I would think you made those place mats for my kitchen. Love the colors and the linen stitch. You said cotton yarn, any special source? Also, how thoughtful of you to provide the links for the stitch etc. Thank you for sharing, they just might be my next project


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for the very nice placements. They should be quite sturdy and durable with the linen stitch.

Thank you for the corrected version.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

THANK YOU! I have bookmarked and hope to use in the future. Your generosity in sharing is much appreciated.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Many of us work up our own patterns for different things and it is nice when we can share our work and help each other. 

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you, they are lovely


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh I really like these! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## knitvix (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you VERY MUCH for saving me a whole lot of money and grief (from DH). I was thinking about buying a loom to make placemats, but your linen stitch ones are perfect!!!!!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

NE said:


> If I didn't know better I would think you made those place mats for my kitchen. Love the colors and the linen stitch. You said cotton yarn, any special source? Also, how thoughtful of you to provide the links for the stitch etc. Thank you for sharing, they just might be my next project


Thank you, and you're most welcome.

No special source for the cotton, in fact I think the off white was a partial cone that I bought on ebay a number of years ago. The blue is Peaches and Cream, but the old company before they were bought out by Spin Rite. Sigh, they had such lovely colors, and oh the multis were something special. I found this out the hard way because I ran out of the blue on the fourth placemat and discovered that I didn't have any more and could not buy any more.

TIP: Be sure to save your ball bands, because while I do now, I didn't back then and had wound all this blue into cakes and I don't know the color name.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

martyr said:


> You slip with the yarn in front or back as the pattern directs, because that is part of the stitch pattern to have a bar over the base of some stitches. As far as how I insert my needle into the stitch to be slipped I always slip as if to purl because then the stitch is not twisted. However this is a an interesting question. I would suggest to you any readers that if you want to see what difference this might make - especially on the side you are choosing for "public/right", that you check it out in a swatch!


OOPs, I missed the question re ball size. I can't advise you exactly because I made these with stash yarn. A partial cone, which i did not use up for the off-white, and 2 cakes of the blue which I had previously wound a long time ago. That's why I did not specify. If I can get some estimates from the group here that makes these that would help and I'll update the pattern. I just thought of that right now - so thanks for asking about this detail. :thumbup:  :idea:

Now can somebody tell me why this quoted me and not the poster??


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

knitvix said:


> Thank you VERY MUCH for saving me a whole lot of money and grief (from DH). I was thinking about buying a loom to make placemats, but your linen stitch ones are perfect!!!!!!


You're most welcome. I am thinking of a 3 color execution of these and I think I'd like to try some linen yarn in a lighter weight, for use in the dining room.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Great place mats,would look great in my home.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you so very much!! I love the colors you chose.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

martyr.....thank you for sharing your beautiful placemats and the pattern...and the resources!!!!.....must get busy on these immediately....
julie


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Looking forward to making them for myself.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice mats and thanks for the lovely pattern.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - really like these


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BTW - -

Related back to this original post by martyr re: her great placemats:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336877-1.html

~~~


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

These are great! Thanks for writing it out for us!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, love your colors!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks you so much, and especially that you have the pattern written both for knitters and for crocheters! Awesome!!


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi how many do u cast on for a mat


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

tracy said:


> Hi how many do u cast on for a mat


I have been waiting for this question. I thought about listing what I cast on with, but decided to not to because I used such a smaller needle than most to get the fabric feel I wanted. I suggest that you use the yarn you want and knit a swatch using the needle you choose. Most worsted weight/number 4 yarn will suggest needles in a range of 7-9. So tight, medium or loose, and you can go further if you choose. Cast on about 20 or 21 and knit one of stitch patterns for about 4 inches. If you like that fabric, then measure your own gauge [ you are not trying to match someone else's] So if you have 4 stitches in one inch measured in the middle of the swatch., and you want to make a placemat that is 12 inches high then you would need to cast on 48 stitches. It's not hard to design your own!

Because their are several variations of the stitch pattern, and needle sizes you may want to try more than one swatch, or not. The swatch will help you learn the stitch pattern, so you can read the stitches. This is helpful when you come back to the knitting after a break and need to know where you are


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

So cast on 20 or 21 stitches


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

tracy said:


> So cast on 20 or 21 stitches


No, that is only for the gauge swatch, that will be about 4 inches in width, but that will depend on the needle size and how you knit. I would guess that you will want your placemats to come out 12 inches or more in height and about 15 or more inches in width. You have to figure out what size you want to make them. The cast on edge will be the side or height, and the length will rows.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

martyr said:


> No, that is only for the gauge swatch, that will be about 4 inches in width, but that will depend on the needle size and how you knit. I would guess that you will want your placemats to come out 12 inches or more in height and about 15 or more inches in width. You have to figure out what size you want to make them. The cast on edge will be the side or height, and the length will rows.


Just a standard size mat on 4 mm needles


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

You can use 4mm/US6 if you like. It will be a very tight fabric, and use quite a bit of yarn because the slip stitch makes the rows shorter. That is what I did and I liked the results.


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you. Beautiful placemats & pattern. Great job!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Terrific idea for a hostess or other type of gift. How thoughtful to share the pattern. And thanks to all the KP members who helped revise and refine the pattern. This will go into my pattern book for those times I am invited by a friend for a weekend and need to bring just a little something.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you. I hope you all find you like this intriguing stitch pattern. 

I am planning on making some more of these with three colors and got some new yarn - "Dishie" from Knit Picks to try. Color work of any kind is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I love those. The blue is beautiful.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> I love those. The blue is beautiful.


Yes isn't it. I was so disappointed to find that Elmore-Pisgah that used to make the Peaches and Cream cotton yarn is no longer in business. They had so many colors and great multicolors. The company that bought them out - Spinrite doesn't come any where near. :thumbdown:


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Can't wait to make it!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

martyr said:


> Yes isn't it. I was so disappointed to find that Elmore-Pisgah that used to make the Peaches and Cream cotton yarn is no longer in business. They had so many colors and great multicolors. The company that bought them out - Spinrite doesn't come any where near. :thumbdown:


Goodness. Thanks for that bit of info about Peaches and Cream. I use to use it a long time ago, but the colours I liked don't seem to be available, anymore.


----------



## Cscraftedcreations (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I love your finished placemats and love learning new stitches.


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

I love this, thanks for sharing


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

You are most welcome. It was a project i enjoyed, and plan to repeat. I was just wondering the other day how many people have downloaded it. I can tell how many have looked at it, but I'm sure they didn't all save it. :roll: :wink:


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

What a wonderful pattern! Very flexible. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pattern... Thank you....


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice pattern. Thank you for posting both patterns.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderful - Thank you :sm24:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope you enjoy making them! :sm02:


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern. I'm going to start making these for Christmas gifts right now.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

jengmn said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern. I'm going to start making these for Christmas gifts right now.


You are welcome. They are not a difficult knit at all, and I think you will have plenty of time to complete a set.

:sm11:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

So nice looking and as others have said . . . thanks for taking the time to explain and share!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow those are really pretty, I think after the holidays I will try making some. Sharron


----------

